# Free house No 2 in brass



## peanut (5 Aug 2009)

Anyone live at No 2 ?
Brand new house number going free . Its 62x40mm brass plated stainless steel so rust proof and maintenance free.


----------



## peanut (9 Aug 2009)

surely someone must live at number 2 ?


----------



## Muddyfox (12 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> Its 62x40mm brass plated stainless steel so rust proof and maintenance free.



That sounds Fantastic 

But i live at No 16 

Simon


----------



## peanut (12 Aug 2009)

turn it upside down and add a 1 

simples


----------



## peanut (12 Aug 2009)

right I'm going to find out all those members that live at No 2 and hassle ya'll


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2009)

I have got a 2 in my house number, but need another number to match it. 

Who lives at No 2 in your street?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Aug 2009)

I live about 20 odd houses away from our number 2 house (and on the opposite side of the road)... but I'm sure I could make use of it and just redeliver any mail coming to us incorrectly, if you really feel the need to get rid of it.


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2009)

Yes, Sh4rkybloke, I would expect you to live in an odd house, a very odd house. 

counts on fumbs 20 + 2 = 23


----------



## montage (12 Aug 2009)

I live at number 2....but I'm pretty sure we dont need one


----------



## Muddyfox (12 Aug 2009)

Peanut ... why have you got a brand new no2 brass house No 

if you dont live at no 2 ?

Simon


----------



## peanut (12 Aug 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> Peanut ... why have you got a brand new no2 brass house No
> 
> if you dont live at no 2 ?
> 
> Simon



theres always one trouble maker isn't there eh !?

I used to live at No 2 10 years ago and never fitted it. I would have given it to the purchaser but she was such a moo as a tenant I decided not too


----------



## Suerdusty (16 Aug 2009)

Anyone suggested putting it on the privvy door yet?


----------



## itisaboutthebike (16 Aug 2009)

I did a number 2 this morning.................mite be useful to put on the door............


----------



## kt1304 (16 Aug 2009)

i live at no2, is it nice?


----------



## Muddyfox (16 Aug 2009)

kt1304 said:


> i live at no2, is it nice?



You should know ... you live there ?

Simon


----------



## Muddyfox (16 Aug 2009)

Suerdusty said:


> Anyone suggested putting it on the privvy door yet?



Living in the South West you should know that we all have "Yer Tis" on the bog door 

Simon


----------

